# Doctor's new tat: 'Do not resuscitate'



## MMiz (Feb 20, 2005)

*Doctor's new tat: 'Do not resuscitate'*

AN emergency medicine specialist has given himself an 80th birthday present with a difference – he's had DO NOT RESUSCITATE tattooed across his chest.
Albert Cutter has performed enough resuscitations to know what his wishes would be if the tables were turned and he was the patient.

"I've done many, many resuscitations and the ones that survive that are OK without any problems are a very small percentage, probably not more than six per cent," he said.

*[Read More!]*


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 20, 2005)

"In most cases, when you have any cardiac or respiratory arrest, you're unconscious and so you can't convey your wishes to anyone," he said.

Most cases eh....  And this dude's a MD???? hmmm.... :lol:


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Unfortunately, in CA, this would mean nothing, at least for us EMTs. Unless we have a valid state DNR form or some form of advanced medical directive legal documentation, we cannot withhold resuscitative efforts. Same goes for MedicAlert type bracelets that indicate DNR...we can't honor them without backup docs. Now mind you, a tattoo would probably make us ask/look for such documentation first, but barring someone to ask, we'd have to work the PT unless they had met our "obvious signs of death" protocol.

Not sure about medics...they might be able to use this for justification in asking for a field pronouncement through the base station.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 21, 2005)

In Illinois too it would mean nothing.

The only DNR we can honor is the orange official form. This was clarified last week as a result of nursing homes (go figure) deciding to change to their own. State was contacted and ruled we are not to honor any other form. Now, if he has a duplication in orange of the form tatood, I dont know.....


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 21, 2005)

Means nothing in NY to prehospital care providers, but the Docs might be able to get away with it.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 21, 2005)

It would mean nothing in Indiana as well.  (just to add it to the state list. LOL)

Do you think this guy is just trying to get his last 15 mins of fame?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 21, 2005)

Add another state...Florida...unless we have that yellow sheet of paper signed and in our hot little hands, they're getting resusitated.


I'm with ya Chimpie, I think it's a publicity stunt.


----------



## Jon (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 21 2005, 02:35 AM
> * Now, if he has a duplication in orange of the form tatood, I dont know..... *


 I have heard of this before, and the case I heard of, the tattoo "D....N....R" was serving the purpose of a medic alert tag - just a "hey, dumbo, go find the official form"

I know in PA the DNR needs to meet certain criteria, and you need to verify with Med Command - ultimetly it is the Doc's call.


Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

We have to have the order in hand to stop CPR. And even then we need to call the Doc.


----------



## rescuejew (Mar 16, 2005)

Add one more...NC.  Has to be a state DNR, fully completed and it has to be the original, NO COPIES!  Its yellow and has a big red stop sign on it.  Ive had to initiate resuscitation on a pt with the yellow form because the MD forgot to print her name and date the DNR after signing it... :blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR2 (Mar 16, 2005)

W/ updated laws and ambulance codes in PA, there is supposed to be a purple, foil seal on the DNR, or services are not supposed to recognize it. Of course, who is telling everyone w/ a DNR this? Nobody... So we have to call command to make sure the original copy can still be recognize. We don't accept copies either; but somewhere there was a lack of communication.


----------

